
AMD’s Epyc Potential Win: Google May Ditch Intel - vkaku
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/google-switch-intel-server-cpus-amd-epyc,40045.html
======
vkaku
I'm the one to say, well, if this happens, the ramifications are huge.

